# Windows 7 hard drive storage meter



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2010)

How do i turn it off? its really annoying seeing that its almost full. 

here is what i mean


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 25, 2010)

Lazy way: Get this: Ultimate Windows Tweaker for Windows 7 and look under tab Additional Tweaks and check the box for Disable Low Disk Space Warnings and save.

Geek Way:Disable Low Disk Space Notification Alert In Windows 7 / Vista



Edit: I just realized; you wish to turn off the red/green bar, sheez.  I'll have to dig out the resource kit.  Ain't never had that one pop up in all my reading and playing.  Hopefully someone can answer it easily.  Gotta be in the registry somewhere,  probably in or around this key:  HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer.   Hmmmm.  Good one.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah, I find it annoying. 

I looked around but didn't find what i wanted.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, let's apply a little logic here; if, you can make xp icons into vista/Windows 7 style, why not be able to go the other way.

Some study info, so far.

Google search.

Winbubble will change icons, it still left the stat bar.

How to Change a Library Icon in Windows 7 and this the software (IconViewer) they show to  mod the dll.

Here is some software that changes xp icons to vista/windows 7 style.  I know it is the reverse, but it might give some insight into the process.  I need to figure out where the reg entres are.

And, some background:
Vista Drive Icon – Turn XP drive icon into Vista style!
Transform Windows XP into Windows 7 without using Customization Pack
IconPhile: A Freeware to Change System Icons Easily & Quickly
Vista Drive Icon, changes the drive icons shown in Windows "My Computer", to a nearly Vista drive icon, showing the drive's free space with a smooth colored horizontal bar. At sourceforge Vista Drive Icon by artarmin.

It is a start; we will figure it out or someone has the answer.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> How do i turn it off? its really annoying seeing that its almost full.



you could delete some files


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2010)

unfortunately not w1zz, this has all my movies on it.

i tried changing the icon, that didn't work.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2010)

Got it. it was pretty easy. i feel dumb now. http://www.askvg.com/how-to-get-drive-capacity-bar-aka-hdd-meter-back-in-windows-vista-explorer/


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, good find.
I may return to sanity now.

You gotta stop coming up with this Twilight Zone type problems and questions.  And do something normal; like, how do I turn on my computer.

edit:Gone...


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2010)

haha, Im way past that.


----------

